# buildkernel without buildworld ?



## cpalui (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello, *I'm* new in freebsd FreeBSD, and *I* installed 9.0. *N*ow *I* want to modify my kernel (only #options) and *make buildkernel*.

*I* don't understand why *I* must *make buildworld*, because *I* will *make buildkernel* in the same world, the 9.0 world where *I* didn't change anything.

*T*hank you if you can explain this to me.


----------



## kpa (Dec 23, 2012)

You can do just *make buildkernel*  and *make installkernel* as long as you're staying on the same major and minor version of FreeBSD. The reason why it works is that the toolchain that is installed on the system is exactly the same as the one that would be built by *make buildworld*. When upgrading to a newer version of FreeBSD it is usually necessary to do the full *make buildworld*, *make buildkernel* cycle.


----------



## cpalui (Dec 23, 2012)

*T*hanks for this answer. *I* don't *k*now how to [Solved].


----------

